# How To " FAKE " The Public With a MANUFACTURED Virus....THAT DOES KILL DURING THE FLU SEASON....!!!



## nononono (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2020)

Still can't make up your mind I see.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still can't make up your mind I see.


*Nothing but the TRUTH....*

*Everything else is Democratic Puke.....wipe your mouth...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nothing but the TRUTH....
> 
> Everything else is Democratic Puke.....wipe your mouth...*


Why do you hate America and Americans so much?


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2020)

nononono said:


>


This is the guy's home page --





__





						EMF Help Center - Home
					

How to eliminate dirty electricity and radio frequencies



					www.emfhelpcenter.com
				




And the Global Research website he talks about was founded by this guy --









						Michel Chossudovsky - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate America and Americans so much?



*You've tried that " Fake " attack before.....*
*
If you want to attack at least try a new approach....
*
*Right now you are one very weak opponent....






*


----------

